# Service Engine Soon - Code P1446



## grogman (May 25, 2004)

I have a 1998 Altima i could use some help on. Last week after filling the tank(not OVERfilling), I parked the car at work and noticed gas dripping out of a tube underneath the left rear - it was dripping at a good clip. I moved the car to a more level spot and it stopped.

Today the SES light pops on, I go to Autozone and the guy gets the engine code - P1446 Evaporative Vac Solenoid Circuit Malfunction - I re-seat the gas cap and wait to see if the code appears again. It does a couple hours later. Any thoughts on what I need to replace? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

without looking at it for myself, i would say you might have a bad hose going from the tank to the charcoal cannister. this is more a question for ka24tech though... im not familiar enough with the vent system.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If it went off the when the cap was tightened it is most likely just the loose cap. A loose fuel cap is the most common CEL and I don't think that I would worry too much about it. If it happens after you tighten the cap until it clicks several times then I would just go buy a new cap. My 240 failed emissions because of the fuel cap not holding adequate pressure just to give you an example it does happen.

Troy


----------

